# drywall for the ceiling



## rredogg (Dec 27, 2005)

Genner,

Just my idea mind you but here I go. I'd start with a new piece of drywall cut to size. Cut in half lengthwise down the hallway and slip each half in above the sidewalls. You would have to add 2 X 4's in between the ceiling joist where the two new pieces of drywall meet so you could screw it down securely. Then your on with you next part of the project, taping, mud, sand, etc.

best of luck with the project, rredogg


----------



## newgarage (Dec 21, 2008)

No, just just screw it up securely, add blocking or cleats to screw into if you can't catch all the framing that you need to. If you were doing the walls as well as the ceiling then do the ceiling first for extra support on the edges, but it is not critical for what your doing.


----------



## II Weeks (Jan 6, 2009)

you'll be Ok without putting rock back into those crevices. Not common but some guys do the walls first so in other words, theres nothing structural about what supports what.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Simple answer: No.


----------



## genner (Jan 8, 2009)

Great thanks everyone for your help! Glad to hear it's not code or anything to put the ceiling sheetrock up first then the walls for support. I'll try your method rredogg! Thanks everyone!


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

genner said:


> ....Glad to hear it's not code or anything to put the ceiling sheetrock up first then the walls for support....


That's actually how it's normally done. 

In fact the old sheetrock hanger's terminology is to do the "_lids_" first, and then the walls.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

You'll be hard pressed to get a piece of rock in both sides of the gap. The wall pieces are pushed as tight as possible to the ceiling, not allowing much "wiggle" room. Just cut it as tight as possible. You can likely get one side in (with the tapered edge). Tape will take care of the rest.


----------



## II Weeks (Jan 6, 2009)

you can try these metal furring studs for leveling. Like someone mentioned, run a level string from one side to the other and install the studs at a right angle to the existing joists level with shims or blocks. Really easy and fast and if your running new wiring, you wont have drill any holes.

good luck


----------

